# Dark Chocolate Mousse with Raspberries



## chilerelleno (Sep 10, 2022)

*Dark Chocolate Mousse with Raspberries*
Whipped cream
4c fresh Raspberries
1- 6.8oz size bar, Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate
1c Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate powder
2.25c white sugar
4c heavy cream
4t vanilla extract
4t unflavored gelatin
1/4c cold water
1/2c boiling water
Combine gelatin and cold water, stir well and allow gelatin to soften for 10 minutes
Add boiling water to gelatin and stir well, allow to cool a bit, very warm.
Mix the chocolate while it cools
Combine chocolate powder and sugar, mix well, add cream and vanilla, whip till it forms stiff peaks
Add gelatin and mix well, hold in fridge for at least 2 hours to firm up
Layer the mousse with the berries and whipped cream, grate the chocolate bar for garnish and add some chocolate hazelnut crepes
Makes about six two cup sized servings

These had folks sounding like Andrew Zimmern, "Mmmmmm! Ohhhhhh!  That is so good!"


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks really good !


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 10, 2022)

jaxgatorz said:


> Looks really good !


Thanks Mike.


----------



## tbern (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks awesome, love the sweet stuff!!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes sir those look great and I'll take 2 please!

Keith


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 11, 2022)

That does look and sound GOOD, john.  Figure 6 of those should last me 2 days if I'm real careful.
I've never seen those chocolate hazelnut crepes.  Where'd you find them?? 
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> That does look and sound GOOD, john.  Figure 6 of those should last me 2 days if I'm real careful.
> I've never seen those chocolate hazelnut crepes.  Where'd you find them??
> Gary


Thanks Gary, 
Costco.
St. Michel Chocolate French Crepes


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 11, 2022)

I could hoe into a couple of those for sure.
I'm all about desserts, and those would fill the spot for sure 

Thanks for the post

David


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I could hoe into a couple of those for sure.
> I'm all about desserts, and those would fill the spot for sure
> 
> Thanks for the post
> ...


Super easy to make, and the dessert ideas with a decadent, rich-n-creamy chocolate mousse/pudding are vast.
Thanks David.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeez, that looks dangerously good!! Not a big dessert fan typically but there's no way I could turn that down...JOHN   

Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Jeez, that looks dangerously good!! Not a big dessert fan typically but there's no way I could turn that down...JOHN
> 
> Robert


Appreciate it Robert.
I offer smaller portions for those who just want a "taste".


----------



## babydoc (Sep 11, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2022)

Gracias


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sure looks good! Bookmarked it. Something I may just keto up.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2022)

Go for it!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 13, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> dessert ideas with a decadent, rich-n-creamy chocolate mousse/pudding are vast.


Trade one of mine for one of yours , lol

David     https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ked Mexican Rice Pudding,-Thread in 'Desserts


----------

